# HookedOn free Knife giveaway!!



## Roro1 (Jul 11, 2016)

All righty there gents. Let's try this again. We will start now and draw for 3 free bait knives Friday the 19. All you have to do to get qualified is to comment and tell HookedOn what you are HookedOn. Giving away three and I will randomly choose. Let the games begin.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Very cool. Used mine today and it's a pretty dang good bait knife.Thanks again.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I'm hooked on fishin with girls in thongs


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I am *HookedOn* gutting fish, and chopping bait with a *HookedOn* Bait Knife that I won from *HookedOn*!!!

It is also great for chopping Gold Colored Hooks sold by *HookedOn* that I have already won from *HookedOn*, in orderr to determine if the *HookedOn* Bait Knife is stronger than the Gold Hooks from *HookedOn* that I won from *HookedOn*.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

say what


----------



## Roro1 (Jul 11, 2016)

On another note also. We are giving away a Drake t shirt if you like us on Facebook. Hookedonhuntingfishing is Facebook name.

Has my beautiful wife holding a snapper.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm hooked on phonics


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Hooked on fishing. If I win it goes to my son. Thanks


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I'm hooked on a hook! Ouch! Dammit!! Stupid sabiki rigs.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm looking forward to being HookedOn Fall Reds.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Im hooked on life. Great offer thanks


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Im hooked on life. Great offer thanks


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks Roro !
Got mine.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

HookedON carving those hogs,deer and fish up! Cool looking knife I had not seen them before


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I hooked on....Well. more like Snagged on something....


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm HookedOn pompano fishing and eating fresh, tasty pomps.
And flounder, too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

This oughta do.....!!!


----------



## haulingrass (Aug 8, 2016)

Im hookedon watching this thread grow!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

October aint far away. I'm hooked on cutting up pinfish in the fall.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Jason said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TemkOKKRWic
> 
> This oughta do.....!!!


phonics don't work no mo. You have to talk ebonics.


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm hooked on pink snapper..


----------



## Roro1 (Jul 11, 2016)

We are gonna draw three names this afternoon. Post now and tell us what you are HookedOn.


----------



## Roro1 (Jul 11, 2016)

jcasey said:


> I'm hooked on phonics


Winner number one!


----------



## Roro1 (Jul 11, 2016)

lees way2 said:


> Im hooked on life. Great offer thanks


Winner number two.


----------



## Roro1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Jason said:


> This oughta do.....!!!


And winner number three. 

Thank you guys for playing from HookedOn. Please pm me your address so I can ship. Same time next Friday.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Roro1 said:


> Winner number one!


Pm Sent. Thanks !


----------

